# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Nikon 50mm f/1.8

## griemersma

Has anyone used this Nikon lense for shooting basketball?  Looking to add a lense and I thought this one might be good for shooting in low light and getting some good action shots.

----------


## JEK

One of the fastest going, although there is a 1.4 version. Positioning will be the key with a fixed lens. I would shoot a 18-200mm zoom on a high ISO camera like a D7000 (at 6400 ISO) for more flexibility in framing.


http://www.flickr.com/groups/d7000-c...7626413854765/

----------


## BBT

I have the 1.4 and love it but have never shot BB with it.

----------


## JEK

I shot Orion with it.

----------


## BBT

Rockwell suggests the 14-24 for BB

----------


## griemersma

Rockwell is always a good resource.

----------


## Eddie

Can you be more specific? Are you shooting from courtside? Are you looking to catch the entire floor, or individual players? The question can't be reliably answered without knowing what you want to shoot.

----------


## Eddie

I'd go with JEK's recommendation over Rockwell's. A wide angle is not what you want for action shots, unless you're on the court.

----------


## JEK

Not basketball, but indoor light and action. Shot with a 14-24mm, 18-200mm and a 70-200mm with a doubler. 6400 ISO. All depends what shot you are looking for.

http://web.mac.com/gnik/10m/

----------


## griemersma

Right now I shoot most of the games with my 2.8 80-200mm lense and I have the Nikon D300.  For the most part the gyms are lit okay.  I was thinking about the 1.4 for the gyms that are a little bit darker.  As long as I don't yell at the ref for making a stupid call, I can usually get pretty close to the action!  I take all of the pictures for the team and they turn out very nice but always looking for ways to improve.

----------


## Eddie

I think you have the best lens for your application (unless you want to squeeze an extra 10mm at the short end). Do they even make a faster one than 2.8?

Look through the photos you've taken. Are most at a specific focal length? If you're shooting at (or near) a specific focal length, look into a faster prime,near that length.

----------


## JEK

The best way to improve is to move up to the D7000 with the improved sensor. You also will have 1080p video and dual cards,

I shoot it in auto ISO mode up to 6400 ISO with zero noise. Your D300 is limited to 3200.

A simple comparison


http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon_D300-vs-Nikon_D7000

----------


## BBT

> I'd go with JEK's recommendation over Rockwell's. A wide angle is not what you want for action shots, unless you're on the court.



Eddie I got the idea of reading Rockwell years ago from JEK.

----------


## Eddie

Most of the pro shooters I know consider Rockwell a VERY iffy source.

----------


## griemersma

I think that I might get in a little trouble if I showed up at home with a new camera. :)

----------


## JEK

I sneak the new one in and the old one out :)

----------


## BBT

> I sneak the new one in and the old one out :)



They all look the same LOL

----------


## BBT

> Most of the pro shooters I know consider Rockwell a VERY iffy source.



Eddie I am sure to professionals like you thats the case but for a rank amateur who really loves a beautiful picture I have to rely on someone who knows the equipment.  Thats all I was trying to say. If you have another site I would be glad to read. Thanks

----------


## Eddie

Bob- I don't follow dslr trends. I do know that Rockwell makes some wacky claims, in other areas of photography, though. Photo.net (a site I find of dubious value) has banned links to his site because of the misinformation posted.
The fact is, any dslr, and lenses by the same company, which meet your needs, should serve you well.

----------


## JEK

He is a great source on camera and lens comparisons. Techniques, not so much.

----------


## Eddie

The manufacturers are a better source of lens info. If I recall, he believes shooting jpg is superior to raw.

----------


## BBT

Eddie, you are in a whole different league though. We still believe the more we spend on equipment the better the picture will be.

----------


## Eddie

> We still believe the more we spend on equipment the better the picture will be.



Every camera I own (about 50) didn't cost me, in total, the price of a top of the line dslr. Some of them have been operational for almost a century. 
There are no silver bullets. Anyone can improve their photos using the equipment they already own. Buying the latest/greatest doesn't make you a better photographer. Making, and looking at, photos does.
I'd rather take a good workshop than upgrade equipment.

----------


## JEK

I hear you brother, but if you want to flat stop action in a low-light gym with fast running kids, some technology can and will help.

----------


## Eddie

A jump from ISO 3200 to 6400 is one stop. Not that much...

----------


## JEK

here is lens for indoor http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/200f2.htm

----------


## Eddie

That'll do... :laugh:

----------


## griemersma

I might be able to sneak the camera in the house but if I came home with lense I would be in really big trouble!  It would be fun to use for a few games to see how it works.

----------


## griemersma

So Eddie, what are the best educational websites for people to learn about photography?  I will never be in your league but I want to learn as much as possible to produce great pictures.  I do a lot of trial and error and that helps me learn but their has to be some good resources that I am not aware of.  Thanks.

----------


## Eddie

photo.net can have some useful information. Since you're interested in sports photography, google shows a lot of results.
I like books. I can't count how many technical, and pictoril, books I own.
I only hang out in 2 photo forums. I spend the most time at APUG (Analog Photographers Users Group). 
The other is Largeformatphotography.info. There are digital discussions there, but geared towards 4x5 inch cameras and larger.

----------


## Eddie

A good place for cheap books:
http://edwardrhamilton.com/subject1/pg.html

----------


## amyb

I get a bunch of books from this Connecticut dealer as well, Eddie. A pleasure to deal with.

----------

